# Severalls Hospital -January, 2008



## Lightbuoy (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all 

Before you start thinking "wasn't the last two trips FINAL / GOODBYE visits?!!", this visit wasn't for the Main Hospital inside the fence, but mainly to have a more thorough explore in the Grounds that surround the Hospital, and to get some different pics of some of the "satelite" Villas, the Farm Workers' Houses, as well as the magnificent Chapel. Tried to capture the original layout (paths, lawns etc.). Of course, I couldn't resist a few snaps through the fence -almost dropped it through!!  Hope that you'll find these interesting and something a little different 

Lb

P.s. -the full set of pics will eventually appear on me website. Will let ya know when this is done.

*Tower / Severalls Lane looking towards the rear of Myland Court and the Farm Workers' Houses.........*


















































More to follow


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 6, 2008)

Next, it was round to Chestnut Villa (still active), & Ivy Villa (now totally destroyed by fire!!) 









































A few of Gamma / Alpha buildings on the way to the Chapel.........

























Next to the Chapel (to follow)........


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 6, 2008)

The Chapel & Firs Villa.............





































A few of the Administration building & Water Tower................








Note the War Memorial paved area in the foreground -Memorial stone would have been in the centre of the 'X')




Someone's pinched the copper roof grille! 




Before...






















Just a few more on their way!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 6, 2008)

Then I made me way to Myland Court Villa, trying to follow the original paths, every-so-often opening into clearings, perhaps originally neatly kept lawns........
























Entrance to the tunnel network?




















Chimneys of Myland Court Villa just visible from clearing









Myland Court Villa

























Last set of pics almost here!!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 6, 2008)

Landscaping / grounds surrounding the south of Myland Court Villa




























Free at last.....





So, that just about concludes the tour of the grounds to the north of the Main Hospital complex (all pics taken outside the main fence) 

Finally, for ease of reference, and to put my visit into context, follow the link to see the aerial view of Severalls. Today's visit covers most of the area north of the Main Complex..........

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.91903&lon=0.896885&z=16.5&r=0&src=ggl

This has now been updated to show the sadly demolished Main Hall


----------



## chelle (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics L.B.....Stu is now keen on going there even if only to wander round the outside


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Chelle 

Think Simon said that Severalls has now been sold, so I fear it'll only be a matter of months 'till preparation works begin. This could include clearing lots of the grounds, demolition of outbuildings and unsafe buildings / parts of the main Hospital. (I'm hoping that a good proportion of the grounds will be kept though. My advice would be get there a.s.a.p.!!! 

Happy New Year to you both. May it be a prosperous one 

Lb


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 6, 2008)

did a fe of the outbuildings last week my girlfriend wanted togo in that burnt out villa then decided not to when i said 'what do i tell your mother if the roof falls on you' 

allways good to see severalls


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 6, 2008)

Cheers Sam 

Real shame how the whole place has gone down hill -especially Ivy Villa. Was one of me faves  Did you notice the little Plant Room shed in the woods? Any ideas?

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 6, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> ..........my girlfriend wanted to go in that burnt out villa then decided not to when i said 'what do i tell your mother if the roof falls on you'
> 
> allways good to see severalls



Hmmm, probably a good move there!!!


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 6, 2008)

didnt notice the little plant room

possibly for growings weeds


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 6, 2008)

Excellent report & pics Lb. Very interesting to see the grounds and exterior. Liking the chapel especially. Love the little bell tower! What happened to the memorial, do you know?
Oh, and the plant shed...I'm gonna be all girlie now and say that it is soooo cute! 

Cheers


----------



## smileysal (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Lb,

Always like to see your pics of Severalls. It's great to see a different aspect of the place, looking around the outside and the grounds, following the footpaths that the patients etc would have walked around makes it more real, if that makes sense? 

I like seeing the clock tower and the little potting shed. You can see the plants, now sadly overgrown, which would have been tenderly looked after. Cheers Lb, 

 Sal


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 7, 2008)

That is a really nice perspective of Severalls - and i am glad to see you are out and about again. Great photos, great report. Nice one Lightbuoy


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 7, 2008)

Also, the Flashearth link is very interesting as one aerial view shows the main hall and a large ward in tact, where the other is more recent and shows the fire damage and demolition.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 7, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> didnt notice the little plant room
> 
> possibly for growings weeds


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 7, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Excellent report & pics Lb. Very interesting to see the grounds and exterior. Liking the chapel especially. Love the little bell tower! What happened to the memorial, do you know?
> Oh, and the plant shed...I'm gonna be all girlie now and say that it is soooo cute!
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Foxy 

About the War Memorial -now that's a very good question! Got some old pics of Admin from the early 1920's, and that shows the Memorial with benches outside. Will have to dig these out and try to scan them to put them up here on DP. The shed may look cute, but you might change ya mind after you've hit your head several times when standing up!!! 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 7, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Hi Lb,
> 
> Always like to see your pics of Severalls. It's great to see a different aspect of the place, looking around the outside and the grounds, following the footpaths that the patients etc would have walked around makes it more real, if that makes sense?
> 
> ...



Thanks for your positive comments & interest! 
It makes sense for sure Sal. All the times I've wandered around the grounds, it's always seems so peaceful. Know that Asylums weren't perfect, but at least the Patients were left alone and had their own space.
Really annoyed about how the Administration building has got even more chavved -now the ornate Arts & Crafts copper roof grille has grown legs!!!  The new owners can't even look after the single remaining Listed Building on the site!!! 
Note to myself -deep breaths, calm down. Right, rant over -sorry about that. Just gets me very annoyed. First the Main Hall goes, now it seems Admin isn't far behind. 
I'm hoping the original landscaping layout could be revived into the new development. Only time will tell I guess.

Lb

P.s. -thanks for the PM -will reply soon!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 7, 2008)

mr_bones said:


> That is a really nice perspective of Severalls - and i am glad to see you are out and about again. Great photos, great report. Nice one Lightbuoy



Chaars Mr B! 

Well, had some free time, it was clear blue skies, so thought I'd combine a nice leisurely stroll whilst taking some pics (who ever said that us chaps can't multi-task was lying!!!) 

Happy New Year,

Lb


----------



## King Al (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice one LB the place looks very calm glad you had a clear day for it


----------



## Ghostyxx (Apr 24, 2008)

*Fantastic pics!*

 Love the shots of the Chapel, shame we couldn't see it from the inside!

This may be a stupid questions but do you know what the tunnels were for, I never knew they existed?

Lovely day made the shots look very tranquil, looks like a good place for strolling! Thanks for sharing your wonderful pics!

Love and happiness!
Ghostyxx


----------



## MD (Apr 24, 2008)

good pics
nice to see some different buildings from sevs
did you ever get round to looking at the map i made LB?


----------



## chelle (Apr 24, 2008)

*Sevs*

Great post D,after visiting Sevs,this means so much more...the cynic in me tells me that now the hall is out of the picture,next will be Admin,then whoopee..we can forge on with total demo.Glad you local guys have documented this place for future reference.
regards
Stu


----------



## drypulse (Apr 29, 2008)

good work mate, the grounds were the best part of severalls for me (other than the corridors of course)


----------



## shadowman (Apr 29, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks Chelle
> 
> Think Simon said that Severalls has now been sold, so I fear it'll only be a matter of months 'till preparation works begin. This could include clearing lots of the grounds, demolition of outbuildings and unsafe buildings / parts of the main Hospital. (I'm hoping that a good proportion of the grounds will be kept though. My advice would be get there a.s.a.p.!!!
> 
> ...



Maybe Not since the credit crunch, no one will build new houses when the price is falling, good for old severals though.


----------

